# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > سوال: ریاضیات موردنیاز برای یک برنامه نویس

## ali mohamadi

سلام دوستان من 18 سالمه و عاشقه برنامه نویسیم و فعلا دارم ++c و الگوریتم ها رو یاد میگیرم و میخوام برم سمت هک. :شیطان: 
حالا سوال من اینکه برای این که یه برنامه نویس حرفه ای بشم باید تو ریاضیات هم حرفه ای بشم یا ریاضیات حرفه ای فقط به درد همون acm میخوره ؟ :متفکر: 
اگه لازمه پس اونیا که واقعا منبع و کتاب خوب برای یادگیری دارن لطف کنن و معرفی کنن.

راستی یه کمم در مورد همون هدفی که دارم راهنماییم کنید. :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## shahramlp

با اجازه ی اساتید.سلام دوست عزیز ایشالا که موفق باشی.اگه یه مقدار تاریخچه ی علم کامپیوتر رو خونده باشی میبینی که تمام بزرگان این علم ریاضی دان بودن اصلا" این کامپیوتر هایی که ما استفاده میکنیم معروفند به مدل وان نیومن که یه ریاضی دان بوده و البته اگه انشا ا... در آینده مثل من برید رشته ی کامپیوتر میبینید که تقریبا" 90 درصد درساتون ریاضیات هستش پس اگه میخواید واقعا" برنامه نویس بشین و علم کامپیوتر رو به جلو ببرین 100 در صد باید ریاضیاتتون رو به شدت تقویت کنید اونم بیشتر در مبحث ریاضیات گسسته ولی اگه فقط میخواید کد زن باشید که یه طراح سیستم به شما بگه چیکار کنیدو شما فقط کد بزنید نیاز آنچنانی به ریاضیات ندارید ولی اینم بدونید که تا آخر عمرتون (که انشا ا... 120 سال هست)پیشرفتی نمیکنین پس لطفا" از الان انتخاب کنید که میخواید کدوم باشید به هر روی هر انتخابی که میکنید انشا ا... که موفق باشید.cheerio

----------


## ali mohamadi

آقا تشکر.
من میخوام هکر بشم!!

----------


## shahramlp

خواهش میکنم.شک نکن که میشی آخه خواستن توانستن است به امید خدا همینجوری با علاقه ادامه بده خیلی زود میشی ولی یه توصیه دیگم دارم البته ببخشید ها خودمم میدونم تو اندازه های توصیه کردن نیستم ولی خوب تجربیاتمو هر چند غلط میگم.حتما" و حتما" و حتما" اینگلیسیتو تقویت کن چون تا زمانی که کتابای ترجمه شده بخونی هکر شدن خیلی سخته.انشا ا... چون توی سن خوبی هم هستی تا چند سال دیگه اسمتو توی اون بالا بالاها میبینیم.cheerio

----------


## ali mohamadi

آقا دمت گرم شما چقد روحیه میدی!
از نظر زبان هیچ مشکلی ندارم و چند سال پیش دیپلم زبانم رو از یه موسسه خیلی خوب گرفتم و رفتم تو خط تافل. حتی الان برنامه نویسی رو هم دارم از روی کتابای زبون اصلی یاد میگیرم.
ممنون از کمکت.

----------


## hadidan

دانستن بهتر از ندانستن است، اونم ریاضی که همه جا می تونه بدرد آدم بخوره!
خوب حرفای بالا که شعار بودند، اما نظر من:
 من ریاضیم خوب نیست، تو مدرسه والان هم توی دانشگاه بزور قبول میشم و بعضی موقع این درس رو افتادم. ولی برنامه نویسیم خوبه(لا اقل هم کلاسی واستادام اینجور میگن).و تا بحال چند نرم افزار خوب نوشتیم که اساتید تعریف کردند.
بنظرم ریاضی در برنامه نویسی فقط بدرد  حل تمرینات کلاسی می خوره :قهقهه: 
البته تو مباحث پردازش تصویر،  مسیریابی و کار با ماتریس در برنامه نویسی کاربرد داره اما نه اون ریاضی که به ما درس میدند.
برای شمایی که دنبال هک هستید که فکر نکنم زیاد مشکل ساز بشه :متفکر:

----------


## amir_wolf

:تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------

